# Deep Cut Orchid Society Show - 40+ PICS



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Went to the orchid show at Holdmel, NJ... snapped some pics... 

J&L Orchids was awesome... I wanted to take home all those minis!

Here you go Stephi. Enjoy!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks great. Great pictures too. Are those skate eggs in 23? When I think of orchids, I think of skate eggs =)

*Edit* and by Skate Eggs I mean Whelk eggs...


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Nice to see 2 bulbo pics.

What's the bulbo in pic 26? I can kind of see the flower image above it. Was that a J&L plant?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks guys



Occidentalis said:


> Looks great. Great pictures too. Are those skate eggs in 23? When I think of orchids, I think of skate eggs =)
> 
> *Edit* and by Skate Eggs I mean Whelk eggs...


Yeah, I think they're whelk eggs



jon said:


> Nice to see 2 bulbo pics.
> 
> What's the bulbo in pic 26? I can kind of see the flower image above it. Was that a J&L plant?



There were a lot more bulbo's there than in the pics, sorry I didn't get to shoot more of them.
I forgot what type that is in the picture, but yes, it's from J&L.... All of the ones mounted on the tree fern and cork are from them.
I took home a mounted Pleurothallis palliolata. Hopefully it thrives in my care.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://raustria.com/images/dcos_020710/dcos_22.jpg

^^^ That Rhynchostylis is amazing.


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks EOS. I'll contact them directly.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice shots! next time a show comes around spread the word, i would have loved to attend adn gotten some miniatures for my tanks.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

MeiKVR6 said:


> http://raustria.com/images/dcos_020710/dcos_22.jpg
> 
> ^^^ That Rhynchostylis is amazing.


Tell me about it! It looked even better in person



jon said:


> Thanks EOS. I'll contact them directly.


No problem... J&L was the most 'customer friendly' vendor there by the way



Julio said:


> nice shots! next time a show comes around spread the word, i would have loved to attend adn gotten some miniatures for my tanks.


Thanks man. Will do... I was told about this show by Stephi... from this thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/49047-central-nj-deep-cut-orchid-society-1-12-10-a.html


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice! I loved every single one. Especially the one with the cluster of red flowers. How did you not run out of money? I'd be dangerous in there. LOL. Thanks for posting


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

awesome pics..they are all so beautiful.


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

I love Orchids, great shots of the display areas.


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice work EOS!!!!!! It was a blast! I took the little one, and had no money for a new orchid, but it was fun anyway!

Love all those pics, you do a great job. I'm really starting to like the Paphilopedilums, and you got some great shots of those!

Julio, wish you would have come, it would have been great to see you again!

I helped set up for the show on Tues, it was great fun. We got to work with a lot of plants that dearborn had for sale to set up the foliage lines, I was like a kid in a candy store!

Meeting for Deep Cut OS on Tuesday, at 7pm (I think). Check out their website for details. 

And don't forget the Philadelphia Flower Show Feb 28-Mar. 7. www.theflowershow.com. I'm thinking of going on Monday or Wednesday of it.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I think I just found a new favorite place to get plants when I'm in the area... I've always wanted to go there, but never actually pulled into the lot. I always pass by there when I go to the Barnes & Noble complex. Thanks for the nudge to actually go there.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

International Orchid Show & Sale 2010 - Events - Longwood Gardens
I went last year and was blown away, worth missing a day of work to visit. (check out the venders too, lots of minis will be there)


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

bussardnr said:


> International Orchid Show & Sale 2010 - Events - Longwood Gardens
> I went last year and was blown away, worth missing a day of work to visit. (check out the venders too, lots of minis will be there)


Thanks Nate--got it penciled in, and only about an hour away from us too!
Scott


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't meat to hijack this thread, but since the name J&L popped up .....
They are not exactly my local but they are pretty much only place you can pick up nice miniature around my area.

Every time I visit them, I make sure I leave my credit cards home and bring only limited amount of cash


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

Nice pics, Jmoose! I was just going to ask if anyone had pics of their greenhouse. I am in NY too but am planning on driving up in the next few weekends to pick some stuff up.


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

We went to the show last year and it was amazing.
Gotta a bunch of nice stuff from Andy's, too.


bussardnr said:


> International Orchid Show & Sale 2010 - Events - Longwood Gardens
> I went last year and was blown away, worth missing a day of work to visit. (check out the venders too, lots of minis will be there)


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

Make sure not to bring your credit cards .... otherwise you'll be a big trouble 
Make sure to visit them after Feb 19th.
They usually bring back a lot of goodies from Japan Grand Prix International Orchid Show



rollinkansas said:


> Nice pics, Jmoose! I was just goning to ask if anyone had pics of their greenhouse. I am in NY too but am planning on driving up in the next few weekends to pick some stuff up.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Jmoose, can yp pm me a website or contact info for that green house?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

J&L Orchids ~ Home Page


----------

